# This is not working



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

Maybe I shouldn't be posting this here in Mothering. I try to follow an AP type parenting style with the exception sort of of sleep. However, we seem to be stuck right now inbetween main-stream and AP and this baby is not sleeping well at all and I am literally about to die. I can't function as a parent to my other children as well as her and I get into a severe depression when I'm like this.

I've tried to sit with her while she's going to sleep like I did with ds#2 after a PPD diagnosis and the therapist recommended that I truly need more than 1.5 hr stretches of sleep (3-4 hrs is restorative).

Problem is that while I've tried this our dd doesn't buy it and still wakes up crying time after time after time. So then I bring her in bed. She'll sleep well the first night after cio but then she quickly goes back to quickly waking up.

I need some type of solution...any solution.


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

I get the most sleep when I co-sleep and night nurse.......good luck (mine's 2.5)


----------



## lolalola (Aug 1, 2006)

You sound very stressed. I couldn't read without posting.

My daughter is about the same age as yours, and she is a terrible sleeper, so I feel your pain. How does she fall asleep? Do you have a routine that you follow?

Is she only sleeping 1.5 hours at a time? Falling asleep and waking 1.5 hours later? That sounds totally exhausting, and very unusual for a 15 month old. What do you think is making her wake up?

Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get a sense of what you have tried before I ramble on.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolalola* 







You sound very stressed. I couldn't read without posting.

My daughter is about the same age as yours, and she is a terrible sleeper, so I feel your pain. How does she fall asleep? Do you have a routine that you follow?

Is she only sleeping 1.5 hours at a time? Falling asleep and waking 1.5 hours later? That sounds totally exhausting, and very unusual for a 15 month old. What do you think is making her wake up?

Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get a sense of what you have tried before I ramble on.









Is that really unusual for a 15 month old? My 18 month old woke up every 1.5-2 hours all night last night. This happens with her from time to time, and I guess I think it is related to teething.

To the OP: Like the pp, I'd like to hear more about what is happening. I have recently moved my dd to her own room, and that is actually better for us at this point. When she was a little younger, we got better sleep cosleeping. It's such a difficult balance.


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolalola* 







You sound very stressed. I couldn't read without posting.

My daughter is about the same age as yours, and she is a terrible sleeper, so I feel your pain. How does she fall asleep? Do you have a routine that you follow?

Is she only sleeping 1.5 hours at a time? Falling asleep and waking 1.5 hours later? That sounds totally exhausting, and very unusual for a 15 month old. What do you think is making her wake up?

Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get a sense of what you have tried before I ramble on.









That's not unusual for a 15 month old as they're going through a whole slew of developmental milestones.

My 17 month old still does this!


----------



## lolalola (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, I think it's unusual for a 15 month old to wake up every 1.5 hours. This isn't an infant, but a toddler. There's no immediate need and children need sleep.

Teething could be an issue, though I doubt it would cause that kind of sleep pattern.


----------



## babymaggie (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolalola* 
Yeah, I think it's unusual for a 15 month old to wake up every 1.5 hours. This isn't an infant, but a toddler. There's no immediate need and children need sleep.

Teething could be an issue, though I doubt it would cause that kind of sleep pattern.

it doesn't sound unusual to me at all. until we nightweaned, ds was like that. and it was not related to teething.
i know other mamas with the same problem.
ds is 19 months old and was like that from the beginning.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

It sounds like you are getting her to sleep and then putting her in another room? If so it might be so much easier to just bring her to bed with you. Sounds like she is normal for her age. We always just do whatever works at the time to ensure everyone gets sleep and that most often includes cosleeping.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I think this kind of thing is "normal" on a forum where we're all here to talk about sleep PROBLEMS (and esp at mdc) but normal to the rest of the world. None of my real life friends had problems like this (we certainly DID) and no one on my other parenting forums (non-mdc and non-sleep related) had these kind of issues.

I do think a 15 month old who is regularly waking every hour or hour and a half IS having a sleep issue. I don't know what to do about it, but "just suck it up, that's what they do" is NOT good enough. *Mothers are just as important as their children and their needs are just as serious, so OP while I don't have an answer for you I HEAR YOU and I know that you NEED sleep.*

It's a massive PITA but the only thing that has ever worked with my daughter is to have our whole day geared toward that nighttime sleep. Sometimes, it's just not possible, so it's hard to think of it as a real solution but if I can ever block out a week where we hit all her little marks, she usually sleeps well.

Quote:

*I am literally about to die. I can't function*
I know that feeling! If you can't get her night time sleep worked out, do you have a friend or family member who can come by a few times a week and let you have a REALLY BIG nap? Sometimes just knowing if I got into a really tight spot (like at 3 am when I'd had no sleep and knew none was coming, or at six when I had been up ever 40 minutes all night long) just knowing I could call my mom or a cousin or SOMEONE and get them to watch her and let me sleep all afternoon, it helped so much. And yeah, my house was a nightmare and things needed to get done but HUMANS HAVE TO SLEEP! Even mother humans.

Failing that, do you have a partner who can trade wake-ups with you? Tw or three hour stretchs are better than one and one and a half hour stretches, at least.

Other than that, the only thing I can recommend are the basics - try to have a pattern to your days, let your little one get lots of time outside and physical activity, and take any help that's offered! And ask for it when you need it!


----------



## Bromache (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
I think this kind of thing is "normal" on a forum where we're all here to talk about sleep PROBLEMS (and esp at mdc) but normal to the rest of the world. None of my real life friends had problems like this (we certainly DID) and no one on my other parenting forums (non-mdc and non-sleep related) had these kind of issues.

I do think a 15 month old who is regularly waking every hour or hour and a half IS having a sleep issue. I don't know what to do about it, but "just suck it up, that's what they do" is NOT good enough. *Mothers are just as important as their children and their needs are just as serious, so OP while I don't have an answer for you I HEAR YOU and I know that you NEED sleep.*

It's a massive PITA but the only thing that has ever worked with my daughter is to have our whole day geared toward that nighttime sleep. Sometimes, it's just not possible, so it's hard to think of it as a real solution but if I can ever block out a week where we hit all her little marks, she usually sleeps well.

I know that feeling! If you can't get her night time sleep worked out, do you have a friend or family member who can come by a few times a week and let you have a REALLY BIG nap? Sometimes just knowing if I got into a really tight spot (like at 3 am when I'd had no sleep and knew none was coming, or at six when I had been up ever 40 minutes all night long) just knowing I could call my mom or a cousin or SOMEONE and get them to watch her and let me sleep all afternoon, it helped so much. And yeah, my house was a nightmare and things needed to get done but HUMANS HAVE TO SLEEP! Even mother humans.

Failing that, do you have a partner who can trade wake-ups with you? Tw or three hour stretchs are better than one and one and a half hour stretches, at least.

Other than that, the only thing I can recommend are the basics - try to have a pattern to your days, let your little one get lots of time outside and physical activity, and take any help that's offered! And ask for it when you need it!

Hear, hear!!

I've been feeling much the same as you, OP, like I don't belong here because I'm not quite as extreme as many here seem to be, despite being waaay more AP than anyone I've ever known in real life. It's hard when you don't feel like you fit in anywhere and don't know where to turn for advice... But there ARE a few of us here who know how you feel. I also NEED my sleep and feel like I'm a bad mother if I don't get enough because of all-night nurse-a-thons. This is why I've started nightweaning my almost 15-month-old. I'm not expecting miracles -- I know he won't suddenly STTN every night for the rest of his life -- but not having to wake up EVERY HOUR ALL NIGHT, EVERY NIGHT would be a huge improvement. THAT'S what I'm looking for.

Anyway, for your particular situation, I'm not sure what to suggest... Are you still nursing at night? Do you have a routine at night that might need to be changed? Could teething be a culprit? (That's what triggered our nurse-a-thons, but he's done for now and just in the habit of needing a nipple in his mouth to stay asleep.) Does she nap during the day for too long maybe, or is she going to bed too early? Too late? How long has it been going on? Do you have help from your partner at night, or in the day so you can have a nap or sleep late? I realize I'm pretty much repeating the questions that have already been asked, so that's not overly helpful... I hope you're able to maybe dissect the situation and figure out some problems to fix or new methods to try that will help. Best of luck...


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bromache* 
Hear, hear!!

I've been feeling much the same as you, OP, like I don't belong here because I'm not quite as extreme as many here seem to be, despite being waaay more AP than anyone I've ever known in real life. It's hard when you don't feel like you fit in anywhere and don't know where to turn for advice... But there ARE a few of us here who know how you feel. I also NEED my sleep and feel like I'm a bad mother if I don't get enough because of all-night nurse-a-thons. This is why I've started nightweaning my almost 15-month-old. I'm not expecting miracles -- I know he won't suddenly STTN every night for the rest of his life -- but not having to wake up EVERY HOUR ALL NIGHT, EVERY NIGHT would be a huge improvement. THAT'S what I'm looking for.

Anyway, for your particular situation, I'm not sure what to suggest... Are you still nursing at night? Do you have a routine at night that might need to be changed? Could teething be a culprit? (That's what triggered our nurse-a-thons, but he's done for now and just in the habit of needing a nipple in his mouth to stay asleep.) Does she nap during the day for too long maybe, or is she going to bed too early? Too late? How long has it been going on? Do you have help from your partner at night, or in the day so you can have a nap or sleep late? I realize I'm pretty much repeating the questions that have already been asked, so that's not overly helpful... I hope you're able to maybe dissect the situation and figure out some problems to fix or new methods to try that will help. Best of luck...









I don't think you should feel unwelcome or out of place here. I feel like all the things you suggested are the kinds of things suggested every day by folks on this forum.

I totally agree, and have posted to this effect, that mamas' needs are important. Someone here said to me to think of my time with my lo as an investment, not a sacrifice. If we are sacrificing our health to "help" our children, we are only hurting them, and in numerous ways: we are unable to be our best if we are not nurtured and taken care of, we are not modeling healthy giving if we are making ourselves sick to "care" for our children.

I don't think you'll hear a lot of railing against this basic notion here, but maybe I'm totally missing something.


----------



## nina_yyc (Nov 5, 2006)

Can your DH try his hand at handling a couple of the night wakeups?


----------



## justice'smom (Jun 5, 2007)

We went through the same thing with both of my boys and I became delirous due to lack of sleep. I think it's great other mamas can go without sleep, but not everyone can. With my younger son we did a gentle sleep training with him no cio and it took about a month, but it worked. I wanted my son to know that sleep was good and mama was going to be there for him. I think the main thing I hear in your post is the lack of consistency. That is so not trying to make you feel bad. We are all not consistent in many areas of caring for our children. My advice is to find what you like and think may work for you and stick with it. It's not going to work the first night and you may even loose more sleep at first, but if you stick with it you and your baby could be getting the sleep you need. The absolute best advice I can give is to keep a sleep journal if you decide to do any kind of sleep training. It may take a few days before you see even the slightest bit of progression, but if you keep that log you can see it. I am always willing to share what we did. I hope for you that you and your baby are sleeping better soon.
One last thing have you thought of food allergies? Is your baby waking and screaming or are you able to calm your baby? Food allergies or intolreances can rear their ugly head during the night with sleep. Just a thought.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

the reason i didn't reply to the OP is that i have been through times when DD slept in 60-90 minute increments as well, but it always ended. my advice would be mainly just let time pass, but i'm not sure that's what she's after.

i also had PPD/PTSD.

for me, full-time co-sleeping and packing the crib away simplified life a lot. she still woke up, and still does, but it's less disruptive. that and just trying to be patient and remember the bad sleep was a phase and it would pass. and zoloft









and coffee.

ETA: it seems like some people think the effort of "sleep training" whether CIO or not CIO is worth it. and some people don't. for me it's not worth it. i can't get up 10 times a night and shush and pat and keep a sleep diary. i just can't. the way we've done it, maybe DD sleeps less well than she optimally COULD, but DH and i are minimally disrupted by the wakings. co-sleeping and night-nursing work for me. i can't even imagine nightweaning at this point because it seems like the effort expended to do it would make me batty.


----------



## S.Lee (Jan 27, 2007)

I completely understand. Keep researching and working on helping your lo figure out how to sleep. But for you, if you can do the naps great. I couldn't, so once in awhile I would abandon ds with dh around 6-7pm (ds nursed with a bottle ready) and I would take benadryl, herb tea, calms forte and go to bed. The guys would take a bath, watch tv (which I hate and messes up ds sleep) and bond, then come to bed about 10. It's not ideal, but kept me from going insane. Some mornings, ds would nurse around 4-5am and I would wake dh up and say I can't take anymore and they would leave-again more tv and I could rest till at least 7-8. Try to knock yourself out when little one is happiest with Dad once in awhile. Maybe ask the dr. for something you can take while nursing, that while help you sleep for a short period of time. Lots of deep breathes and yoga helped me get through that phase too. hang in there!!!


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

I wish the OP would come back and give us more details, so we could better make suggestions.

Personally, my kids slept MUCH worse in my room (bassinette or in our bed) than they did in their rooms. My theory is that when they'd come to a lighter sleep cycle, if I was nearby and they could smell milk, they'd wake up. If they were in their own room and couldn't smell milk, they'd just cycle back to a deeper sleep like we do.

I think a one year old waking up as often as the OP's is unusual. My three kids only did that if they were teething, and really not as much as the OP describes even then.

The only experience I have with sleep deprivation is when dd2 was an infant and had colic. Worst four months of my life. Sleep dep is really and truly awful when it is that severe. She slept not more than four hours PER 24 HOUR DAY for four months. And screamed the other 20 unless she was attached to my boob. PPD on top of colic was really no fun.

I found it helpful to keep a REALLY consistent bedtime routine starting when they were 12 months old. Quiet play starting at 7:00. Bath at 7:30. Brush teeth then into jammies. Read three stories (books about going to bed) in a quiet voice in a low lit room on my lap on the glider rocker. Into the crib, kiss goodnight, turn on the lullaby cd, turn off the light, close the door.

Once we did this routine, there was no leaving the bedroom for the child. I would go in if necessary, but I'd keep the lights off, keep my voice quiet, repeat that it was bedtime, pat or rub her back a bit, turn cd back on if needed, out. Lather, rinse, repeat. It didn't take long.

OP, I completely agree with you that you need more sleep to be a better mom. I require a certain amount or I'm just a bear. I hope you find a way to do that.


----------



## Kiera09 (Sep 2, 2008)

At 18 months my DD was still waking up every 1.5 to 2 hours.

I used some of the suggestions - carefully taylored and modified - from NCSS to partially night wean. PM me if you want details.

It took some patience and a few nights - but it really stretched out the length of time that DD would sleep for. She went to 3 or 4 hour stretches.

At that point, we got DH to put her to sleep. That was rough - and there was some crying - but he used a sling and she got the hang of it. I actually went out about an hour before bedtime for 4 nights. Once she knew I was out of the house - she was happy to let DH put her to sleep. So, as long as I went out before bedtime - it was all good.

And once she was asleep - he would put her down in her single bed in her room.

It was a process - but worth it. She now sleeps a 6 or 7 hour stretch, then comes into our room (on her own) and joins us for the rest of the night.


----------



## boadhagh (Sep 19, 2007)

If possible and you think it might help, could you try to get your dd some more exercise? Our dd really only sleeps well if she's had a LOT of physical activity during the day -- like several hours of running around at the playground or with friends during the course of the day.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kiera09* 
At 18 months my DD was still waking up every 1.5 to 2 hours.

I used some of the suggestions - carefully taylored and modified - from NCSS to partially night wean. PM me if you want details.

It took some patience and a few nights - but it really stretched out the length of time that DD would sleep for. She went to 3 or 4 hour stretches.

At that point, we got DH to put her to sleep. That was rough - and there was some crying - but he used a sling and she got the hang of it. I actually went out about an hour before bedtime for 4 nights. Once she knew I was out of the house - she was happy to let DH put her to sleep. So, as long as I went out before bedtime - it was all good.

And once she was asleep - he would put her down in her single bed in her room.

It was a process - but worth it. She now sleeps a 6 or 7 hour stretch, then comes into our room (on her own) and joins us for the rest of the night.

I'm very against CIO but very much in favor of things like this poster is talking about. Just sort of practical (IMO) habit-changing. And yes - I do think that night-nursing becomes a habit at some point. And when it's not working anymore then it's time to change it. I night-nursed all night for about a year and then half the night for another 10 mos and then weaned (night and day).

I hope the OP will come back and tell us some more about her situation so we can help.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kiera09* 
At 18 months my DD was still waking up every 1.5 to 2 hours.

I used some of the suggestions - carefully taylored and modified - from NCSS to partially night wean. PM me if you want details.

It took some patience and a few nights - but it really stretched out the length of time that DD would sleep for. She went to 3 or 4 hour stretches.

At that point, we got DH to put her to sleep. That was rough - and there was some crying - but he used a sling and she got the hang of it. I actually went out about an hour before bedtime for 4 nights. Once she knew I was out of the house - she was happy to let DH put her to sleep. So, as long as I went out before bedtime - it was all good.

And once she was asleep - he would put her down in her single bed in her room.

It was a process - but worth it. She now sleeps a 6 or 7 hour stretch, then comes into our room (on her own) and joins us for the rest of the night.

Kiera, did you combine having your DH putting her down with introducing her sleeping in a new space? Or had she already been sleeping in the new space? I'm trying to figure out what exactly lead to the 6/7 hours of sleep for you.

If I let my daughter cry for 10 minutes, she would be a mess. It would be horrible. That said, there is a difference between crying freaking out hysterical, and crying just to cry because they aren't getting what they want. I went through some crying with my daughter when I stopped allowing her to twiddle my nipples. I put a shirt on at night after she nursed and that was it. She was mad! But it had to be done for my sanity, and I was with her, holding her, loving her, explaining, etc.


----------



## justice'smom (Jun 5, 2007)

We are all so different and our babies are all so different. Just because one mom can handle the sleep deprivation does not mean another mom can. My son woke up every 30 min to an hour for 10 months and that was with me co-sleeping and letting him stay attached and nurse all night long. He didn't just fuss a little when he woke up either. It was full blown screaming and took awhile for me to calm him down. At 5 months old he slept 5 hrs in a 24 hr period just like the other lady said. That was naps and nighttime sleep included. He actually started having tremours due to his lack of sleep. That is when I decided to nurse him all night long and that gave him a few more hours of sleep and helped him and I both. It wasn't until he really started disturbing my husbands sleep that I knew I had to do something. Sleep deprivation in some cases can be very dangerous and for me it was. Once you start seeing things that aren't there you know you need help and when you are honestly starting to scream at your baby and starting to think of harming them you know you need to do something. I HATE that I felt that way, but it's reality for so many moms. Yes, there are many moms out there that selfishly just want their sleep and then there are those of us that are in a dangerous situation. You can't tell those moms that they just need to stick it out. Now in saying all of that I DO NOT ADVOCATE CIO and never will. I know from experience there are other ways. Did what I do consist of no crying, no, but Dr. Sears who is an attachment parenting advocate doesn't say a baby will in no way cry when helping them to sleep. For example, he talks about dad taking over instead of mom to help mom get some sleep and he says the baby will cry, but not a scared cry and in the arms of someone who loves them. We don't know this womans thoughts and feelings and we don't know exactly what she is going through. I would caution anyone from thinking that just because they could do it this mama can too. Just because your baby went to sleep quickly after waking doesn't mean hers does. I hope you can all hear my tone here and understand that I am not at all trying to start an argument. I am only trying to speak for those of us who have been in a dangerous place due to sleep deprivation.


----------



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

Wow, thank you so much. I am really touched that so many women have read my post and are so supportive. Really. I was expecting to come back on and maybe 1-2 people had seen it. Thank you.

OK, so here are the details. Dd started out co-sleeping with us like all of our babies have. I started to put her in her crib around 9 mo.s of age for the initial stretch of sleep at the beginning of the night, until we got to sleep around 11 pm. Then she comes in with us and co-sleeps the rest of the night. I do thankfully have a very supportive dh who is actually out with the kids right now so I can have some time. And if things are really desperate at night he'll get up with her.

I decided to bring her crib into our room and next to the bed this way I can pat her back while lying down. She is very afraid to be by herself even during the day. The first night actually was so much better. My goal is to night wean her. She woke at 11 pm, her usual first round and was unhappy about my not taking her out but I think also happy that she could see me so she settled fairly quickly. The next time she woke was 2 am and I fed her then it was shorter stretches. The problem is that the first night I try something it usually goes like this and then it reverts.

I appreciate the consistency comment b/c it's true that I'm not. With exception of my 2 weeks that I tried to go in and sit with her and I did have a sleep journal that I kept very well for night and day (no she does not nap well during the day either which I know is contributing to this but I can't get her to nap more than 1.5 hrs period). She never gave up waking up and it was affecting my boys also, they heard her crying and wake up sleep deprived themselves.







, ahhh.

Then yesterday we were invited to go boating with some neighbors and I worried that I didn't nurse her enough and she was going to bed dehydrated. When she's out and about she won't nurse and she truly does show signs like very concentrated yellow urine, dry diapers. So I took her into bed with me last night after 11 pm and she nursed all night long. I'm feeling it today.

She is teething right now. Her little teeth take 3-4 weeks at least to pop through and I discovered shortly after my post that her back molar is coming in. So I think that's why she's just not sleeping well day or night.

However, I know that other moms who are more main stream have their babies wake maybe 1-2 times when they're teething vs 7-8 times at night. I went to bed with her at 7:30 pm (we do have a consistent bed time routine of bath, jammies, nurse and put her in her crib while I sit with her or dh sits with her) and woke up finally at 7 am but I still feel very fuzzy brained and depressed today. It's frustrating. I think I'm in this predicament b/c I struggle with not wanting to ignore my baby's needs and not knowing how to meet my own. My ds#1 was a hard teether too, ds#2 dropped his day time naps but didn't wake this much.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay, so maybe our children are having a "sleep issue" what are the potential solutions?

My 18 month old has either been up for a 1.5 to 2 hours stretch in the middle of the night or woken every 1.5 to 2 hours all night long 6-7 of the last 9 nights. We have had many nights in the last year where she woke 1-3 times a night instead of 5-7 times a night. I can't figure what I'm doing differently. Maybe it's teething, maybe I'm doing something wrong?

I hear you, op about the frustration...I'm totally there with you.

I've tried no caffeine; we've moved her to her own room, which seems to have helped somewhat; I've implemented a bedtime routine. I think offering the toilet in the night and/or night weaning of some sort is the next step. I don't know...do mothers all over the world have so much trouble with this? Maybe it's our expectations that are out of whack?


----------



## Missinnyc (Aug 21, 2003)

Can you say more about what typically happens? What do you do when she wakes, what does she do, etc?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I suspect some kind of subtle food allergy, or an allergy/sensitivity to something in her environment. It's a bit outside the realm of 'normal' for a 1yo to ONLY have 1.5 hour stretches of sleep- all of my kids naturally developed at least one 3-4 hour stretch by a month old or so, interspersed with several shorter stretches.

Yes, it's normal for toddlers to occasionally have disrupted sleep while teething, ill, or working on a new milestone- but if this has been her sleep pattern since birth, there could be something "wrong" that can be fixed.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Have you looked at Jay Gordan's night weaning method? I did that with my first son around 18 months and it went pretty well. I have tried with ds2, but he doesn't seem quite ready, as it hasn't gone as smoothly. So I wait a couple of weeks and I will try again. Good luck mama, it is so hard to be sleep deprived. I have ppd also and it makes such a difference to be well rested.


----------



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Have you looked at Jay Gordan's night weaning method? I did that with my first son around 18 months and it went pretty well. I have tried with ds2, but he doesn't seem quite ready, as it hasn't gone as smoothly. So I wait a couple of weeks and I will try again. Good luck mama, it is so hard to be sleep deprived. I have ppd also and it makes such a difference to be well rested.









Thanks for the suggestion. I did this with ds#1 and he woke up and cried multiple times at night for long periods for *6 months* before he slept through the night. He was 2 yrs old and we were living with my in-laws for a couple of months in between a lease and our new townhouse being built. She started to feed ds#1 just before he went to bed and that made a huge difference. But I think dd would do the same (we already try to tank her up before bed as some nights it has helped), ie cry a lot and not settle.


----------



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I suspect some kind of subtle food allergy, or an allergy/sensitivity to something in her environment. It's a bit outside the realm of 'normal' for a 1yo to ONLY have 1.5 hour stretches of sleep- all of my kids naturally developed at least one 3-4 hour stretch by a month old or so, interspersed with several shorter stretches.

Yes, it's normal for toddlers to occasionally have disrupted sleep while teething, ill, or working on a new milestone- but if this has been her sleep pattern since birth, there could be something "wrong" that can be fixed.

Ruthla, who would you suggest seeing about something like this? Should I see a traditional allergist or someone else? We do have food sensitivities that run in my family. I've had to cut out dairy and soy with all of my kids. She has some eczema behind her ears and I've noticed a little above her mouth lately on one side. I've cheated lately on dairy and soy so maybe that is contributing to it. She had silent reflux as an infant that I could control pretty well with my diet, didn't do meds. Also she gets fluid behind her ears but I have an ear check so I can keep an eye on it and she hasn't had fluid lately. We've used homeopathy really successfully for it when she has the fluid. It's been amazing actually.


----------

